# Logiciel de reconnaissance de caractère



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2000)

Bonjour. Je cherche un bon logiciel de reconnaissance de caractère pour mon scanner Agfa Snapscan 1212 USB. J'ai un G3 bleu et blanc et fonctionne sous Mac OS 8.5.1 français universel. Je vous remercie d'avance pour l'information.


----------



## stef (3 Mai 2000)

Pour le même scanner que toi Omnipage Pro 8 est parfait.
1000 F environ; allez voir le site de "caere" (http://www.caere.fr/) ou les pub de la presse mac.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2000)

Oups! Je pensais que ce logiciel n'était accessible que pour PC. Merci bien.


----------

